# How do you feel right now?



## Adnan (Jul 7, 2008)

Well, how are you feeling right now?

I'm feeling awesome 'cause my day has just started.


----------



## Timmy (Jul 7, 2008)

Fabulous. :I


----------



## Not Meowth (Jul 7, 2008)

Indifferent, as per usual.


----------



## Erika (Jul 7, 2008)

Hmm....I'm feeling a little tired, but seeing how I've only been up for the last two hours, that's a given. I'm also fairly happy, but TCOD tends to do that too me. XD;


----------



## Jolty (Jul 7, 2008)

Accomplished :D I thought putting gunpla together would take a bazillion years


----------



## Not Meowth (Jul 7, 2008)

Happy now ^^ My best pal on another forum just logged on, and she'd been away a few days, so I was starting to miss her a bit ^^


----------



## Zora of Termina (Jul 7, 2008)

I feel like Jolty's sig. It's all like 8D and that's how I feel. 8D


----------



## hopeandjoy (Jul 7, 2008)

Indifferent. And a bit tired from working out.


----------



## surskitty (Jul 7, 2008)

Bland.


----------



## Dannichu (Jul 7, 2008)

...slightly hungry. 
And a little tired, but I don't want to go to bed yet.
And generally happy. 
Standard Danni emotions. :3


----------



## Jolty (Jul 7, 2008)

>_> very aware of the truth this song speaks


----------



## Timmy (Jul 7, 2008)

LONELY. >:I


----------



## Adnan (Jul 7, 2008)

I'm feeling sort of bored.


----------



## kunikida. (Jul 7, 2008)

Excited, because I'm going to see my dad! But it's over 800 miles away... And I'm not looking forward to being cramped in a Grand Am, but it's still fun! Yay! 8D


----------



## Arylett Charnoa (Jul 8, 2008)

Bored and anxious. Anxious because I have a bunch of summer work to do, but I'm just don't feel like doing it right now.

Also excited because I get to visit my sister, who moved to another state. And we're going to see the Dark Knight. Whoo.


----------



## Hawkfish (Jul 8, 2008)

Sorta nervous but mostly good.


----------



## Jolty (Jul 8, 2008)

A bit tired
And wanting to draw tons of stuff but very unmotivated


----------



## Minish (Jul 8, 2008)

Kinda tense because I think I might have done all my tasks wrong (in work right now)


----------



## Timmy (Jul 8, 2008)

PLAGUE
IT IS FUCKING KILLING ME 

in other words
I have a cold and feel very tired. ;-;


----------



## Jolty (Jul 8, 2008)

A bit guilty for giving Timmy the plague D:


----------



## Noctowl (Jul 8, 2008)

Content, though I have a stomach ache.


----------



## Timmy (Jul 8, 2008)

relieved that i got the plague and not the dreaded AIDs instead


----------



## Alxprit (Jul 8, 2008)

I'm sad because my dreams ended. I love to dream. But I'm also kind of happy because it's my brother's day off from work.


----------



## Dannichu (Jul 8, 2008)

A little ill, but reasonably chirpy anyway.


----------



## kaia (Jul 8, 2008)

I don't have acne, I am feeling pleased.


----------



## Vladimir Putin's LJ (Jul 8, 2008)

Pretty.


----------



## Arylett Charnoa (Jul 8, 2008)

Pissed off and tired.


----------



## Sapphire (Jul 8, 2008)

I feel fine. A bit sleepy, but still fine.


----------



## Noctowl (Jul 8, 2008)

Hungry. Heh.


----------



## Adnan (Jul 8, 2008)

Really peed off because I have to spend the whole day at the library <_<


----------



## rrayuu (Jul 8, 2008)

I feel really bored, almost depressed, but I'm usually not at all.


----------



## Harlequin (Jul 8, 2008)

My head hurts just a little and I'm a bit thirsty.


----------



## Jolty (Jul 8, 2008)

like PARTYING HARD


----------



## Arylett Charnoa (Jul 10, 2008)

Tired and hungry.


----------



## shadow_lugia (Jul 10, 2008)

Sleepy, since it's 11:00 at night. 'Night, everyone.



> "And you are?"
> "Tired and hungry."
> "Nice to meet you... tired and hungry."
> 
> -Spy Kids 2


----------



## Fluffy the Eevee (Jul 10, 2008)

I am also tired and hungry. It's 1:12 AM and I'm almost always hungry.


----------



## Munchkin (Jul 10, 2008)

I'm annoyed.

It's summer vacation and I have to do homework.

And I want to be creative and make a new Pokémon fan region and stuffs, but I just can't think of anything.


----------



## Corsoth Arcole (Jul 10, 2008)

Totally hyped about the upcoming family reunion.  _By a cabin. On a lake. With  dirtbikes. And boats. And tons of people. And..._


----------



## Tailsy (Jul 10, 2008)

... and witty and gaaaaaaay~


----------



## PichuK (Jul 10, 2008)

TIRED AND ANGRY SFJHSDFKJHS


----------



## Arylett Charnoa (Jul 10, 2008)

Anxious and still a bit tired, I just woke up.


----------



## Flora (Jul 10, 2008)

Tailsy said:


> ... and witty and gaaaaaaay~


Exactly my response to VP's post. ^^

Happy.

Also wondering how a sword balloon could spontaneously explode.


----------



## Dragon_night (Jul 10, 2008)

Meh. Confused, depressed, and guilty >_>


----------

